# Autodesk 123D software



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Autodesk as a new 3D modeling product, and it's free. As opposed to many 3D tools that are more for free form stuff, this is for dimensionally-controllable geometry, and is specifically geared toward 3D printing.

http://www.123dapp.com/design

A tutorial (one of many) can be found here (starts at about 1:40), with the guy modeling and making a custom electronics enclosure.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Ju_LJlU3U

More tutorials:
http://www.123dapp.com/howto/design

There are other free cad tools (e.g., Sketchup), but this one might be worth looking into if you're new to 3D.

===>Cliffy


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Solid Edge is free for 1 year and is great!!! can draw 3d and parts to make assemblies and 2d drawing are a snap...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for that tip Daniel. What happens after the one year? (BTW, I couldn't find a ref to a one year limit). 

Other products: 
http://www.jtwengineering.com/software.html


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I tried the 123D app and have had nothing but heartache. I can't find the sketcher and the "capture" feature doesn't seem to work well for small parts. ::shrug:: 

I'll stick with Spaceclaim Mechanical for now. It's like Sketchup but slightly more professional. Nothing like PTC CREO which I used to use (and MISS!) but it gets some stuff done. :] 

Trot, the 3D, fox...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm mastering the use of SketchUp. It was free when I got it...is it still free? I love it because there are hundreds of YouTube how-to/training videos. Do these other products have that kind of support.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Clearly this latest is the best... 123D... 

Geez, ... It shows a train in the example for heavens sake!! 

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! better matched to our needs in the hobby!! 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sketchup is from Google, and they need to keep it free because it lets people add structures to GoogleEarth. 

Main thing is that there are free tools, and they're becoming more numerous. But there's always a learning curve for any of them.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy - SketchUp is no longer owned by Google but by Trimble - the good news is that the version that most of us need for 3D object design is still free - it is called SketchUp Make and can be downloaded from http://www.sketchup.com/ 
I have experimented with most of the available software packages since I got my first 3D printer last May - I settled on SketchUp after about a month of evaluation and have been happy with my decision.
The support is excellent as there are YouTube videos on just about everything I have wanted to learn and, of course, the price is right -- FREE!
The learning curve for SketchUp is not trivial but it is certainly something that most of us can master. Once you memorize the keyboard shortcuts and basic navigation it becomes very useable.

FYI, I will be doing a presentation at the ECLSTS next month that will include a fairly in-depth overview of 3D printers and SketchUp. 

dave


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

dbodnar said:


> Cliffy - SketchUp is no longer owned by Google but by Trimble - the good news is that the version that most of us need for 3D object design is still free - it is called SketchUp Make and can be downloaded from http://www.sketchup.com/
> I have experimented with most of the available software packages since I got my first 3D printer last May - I settled on SketchUp after about a month of evaluation and have been happy with my decision.
> The support is excellent as there are YouTube videos on just about everything I have wanted to learn and, of course, the price is right -- FREE!
> The learning curve for SketchUp is not trivial but it is certainly something that most of us can master. Once you memorize the keyboard shortcuts and basic navigation it becomes very useable.
> ...


What si the difference between Sketchup 8 (Free) and Make (Free) beside the 'Make is recent?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Cherry said:


> What si the difference between Sketchup 8 (Free) and Make (Free) beside the 'Make is recent?


SketchUp 8 is few years old - the latest version is up to 13 - Other than a few refinements the two programs are very similar. Both show a copyright from Trimble, not Google

Normally I use SketchUp 13 but I use SketchUp 8 to make gears as there is a plugin that works for older versions that will not work in 13 so it is wise to keep both around! They will coexist on the same computer without troubles.

dave


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave....explain to me what a plug in does in SketchUp. That's not a term I recall from any of the training videos. Are these plug ins functional things...i.e. allow SketchUp to do more? Where do you get them?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilley said:


> Dave....explain to me what a plug in does in SketchUp. That's not a term I recall from any of the training videos. Are these plug ins functional things...i.e. allow SketchUp to do more? Where do you get them?


Mike, I call them plug-ins, SketchUp calls them Extensions - they are add-ons that allow lots of custom functions.

For example, Some versions of SketchUp don't allow for STL export - STL files are the ones that most 3D printers need - there is a free Extension that adds that functionality.

I also added one that allows easy smooth & rounded corners and the one for SketchUp 8 that creates gears for you - lots of options.

To see a list start SketchUp and click on Window then Extension Warehouse.

dave


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks...off to search for freebees...


----------

